# After Black Mastic Removal



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Curious! Does that Beany-Brew have to be neutralized before anything else can be done?


----------



## MartiW (Mar 31, 2011)

*Emerge degreser*

Hi Bud, 

Well I did buy another product: *"To guarantee that the floor is absolutely pristine clean or to prep for a new surface, there is nothing better than a final rinse with our EMERGE DEGRESER. Use EMERGE to clean hard surfaces, parts and tools, or as a parts washer solution. Removes dirt and grim easily leaving you with a smile of satisfaction." *

These products are made from soybeans and are environmentally safe and they do not smell strong or bad ...so I did not have to open windows or wear a mask. It is messy, but so are all the ways of removing this black stuff, so I got one that I felt better about using. 

I still have floors I am removing it from until they are all cleaned of that mess and then I want to know where I can go from there....for now... the least expensive way. I would like to fill the tack pits and crack in my slab and buff it to a shine and seal it for now and later put down maybe laminate or I may decide on carpet, but I need a flooring person to tell me what I can actually do that will be ok.

Sorry but I got my password wrong and it locked me out, so I had to reply today.

Marti


----------



## MartiW (Mar 31, 2011)

*Oppps*

I spelled the name wrong, it was Franmar. But waht I failed to mention is that I am working on a slab. All my floors are concrete. I do not think this same product works on wood. but there may be a similar product that does, I did not research that because I do not have wood subfloors.

Hope I did not steer anyone wrong.

Marti


----------



## IceT (Mar 18, 2011)

what floors are you going to put down? some vinyl floors would need some additional work, other items would not.


----------



## MartiW (Mar 31, 2011)

*Floors*

IceT,

I need to do what is most cost efficient right now. I am hoping I can fill the tack pits, and cracks, then buff and seal. 

Later I would like to lay lamininate in the dining room, bedrooms and hallway, I want to tile the restrooms as soon as the budget will allow for new toilets. I will either leave the den buffed and sealed and put area rugs down or lay floating linoleum. ...it has a crack as does the dining room. But the den has had outside water come in before. I moved a raised bed hoping to solve that problem but only time will tell if I did.

I would appreciate any suggestions.

Marti


----------



## MartiW (Mar 31, 2011)

What happened a lot of my info is missing? JohnE I think. Anyway I ran into some problems. The glued down linoleum is not coming up as easy as the black mastic came off. It is a booger. But I went to Home Depot to see if I could find the Grinder and the Buffer and they said they do not have them. So where was I supposed to get them. Some of the responses to my initial question have disappeared .

I need some more help please.

Marti


----------



## MartiW (Mar 31, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> Curious! Does that Beany-Brew have to be neutralized before anything else can be done?


Since I lost a lot of my posts, it is hard for me to respond to most, but yours was still there, so you are the tile man. 

I need to ask you a question. After I remove all the flooring and clean off the black mastic. What do I need to do prior to laying tile? I want to tile my restrooms and maybe my kitchen area, all are very small. I think one of the post said there was a special sealer, or something I needed to put down prior to laying the tile. Can you tell me?

Oh, I need to tell you this now. When I tried to remove the black mastic that was on my den, I did not get the same results as I did in my bedrooms. In the bedrooms all of which had tile, the black just becamee liquid.The den did not have the square tile, it had a glued down carpet which I removed years ago, but am just now getting to the black removal. I called and they told me to leave it longer and see if it worked. I did so in a test area, and although it will come up, it is about like getting up the glued linoleum in my din/kit area not as easy a job. I bought the razor scraper to use on those and after leaving the Bean-e-Doo for a lot longer, even over night, it will scrape off. 

Just wanted to up-date you on things.

Thanks,
Martha


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't know of any type of a grinder that will remove vinyl goods if that is what you are asking. I also don't know of a grinder that would work on the black adhesive.

Typically that adhesive is scraped with a razor scraper. Get as much off as you can. There should only be a stain remaining depending on how rough the surface is to begin with.

Chemical adhesive removers shouldn't be used if ceramic tile is to be installed. The products are not compatible. This is why I asked if the Beany-Brew had to be neutralized. I'll almost bet it should be.

You would NEVER use a sealer on a surface such as this before installing ceramic tile.

Any high quality thinset tile mortar will bond to the black residue if there is no chemical residue remaining.


----------



## MartiW (Mar 31, 2011)

*Puzzled*

Well I used the Bean-e-Doo because it is environmentally safe, made with soybeans and I did not have to gas myself while using it. I walked on that black glue as long as I could stand to. I am on limited funds right now so can not get all my floors completed now. 

No I did not want to use the grinder on the linoleum. I am using a razor scrapper to do that. Some of the guys said I needed to grind, buff and then seal my slab floors after removing the mastic. _At least that is what I think they said._

What I was asking was is there a way to make them seal and shine that will still allow me to use laminate floating flooring later.

And the tile I want to do asap. Because I need that in those areas, but I did remove the mastic with the soybean stripper. So I will have to decide what to do if you, the expert, says I cannot put tile down now. 

I think they said there was a thin set I could put and then the ceramic tile. But are you saying only if I left the black adhesive*?*

Thanks for helping me.
Marti


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Chemical adhesive removers are not compatible with tile setting adhesives. Since it was a soybean base it may not be an issue, I don't know about that. I think the undesirable chemicals referred to by the industry are solvents.

There are thinset mortars that will work fine over black adhesive (cutback adhesive) residue...not to worry there.

As far temporarily polishing that stuff....I kinda doubt it can be done.


----------



## MartiW (Mar 31, 2011)

*Info on Tile*

Bud, Can you tell me how to tell if my tile is compatible once I lay the Ceramic tile what will let me know and will it be soon.

Martha


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I think I would thoroughly mop the areas where the stripper was used with clean water. Apparently the product you used is water-based. One more thorough mopping should neutralize that stuff. I have no experience with Beany-Brew.


----------



## MartiW (Mar 31, 2011)

*Trial and Error*

Well I wrote Franmar where I purchased Bean-E-Doo and they said once I removed the mastic, and cleaned with Emerge, their degreaser and then mopped with clear water, I can do anything I want on my concrete....sooooo I am going to and will let you guys know the outcome....but that won't be right away. I am going to remove it from all my floors first and am now scraping up glued down linoleum and then have some stubborn mastic that will reuqire a longer sit and and more work, and also a couple of small areas with linoleum to get to. Then I must decide my flooring...and I will probably begin with ceramic tile.

Thanks,
Marti


----------



## DavidCK (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi Marti,

I have a 400 square foot area of basement concrete that has black mastic leftover after removing tiles.

Would you know how many gallons of the bean e doo I would need?

Regards...


----------



## MartiW (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow, I do not know about feet, but Franmar would. They have a toll free number to call on their site. Get the emerge as well. They are good products. 

What I will remind you of, is that it did not work as fast on my den where there had been glued down carpet. Apparently that black mastic was different and it had to sit a lot longer and was not as easy to get up.

But all the mastic under the tile turned to liquid in a couple of hours. If you begin to remove and see it is not all liquid, think about leaving it longer. It will eventually remove. 

I purchased 5 gallons and did 3 small bedrooms, closets, a full and half bath and a dining/kit area, and have a little left I am working on my den with and may have to get a little more, but will if needed. 

Good luck.
Marti


----------

